# Women Pulling Their Own Babies Out During C-Section...New Trend Developing?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2015)

Did you hear about the Australian woman who was having a c-section to deliver her twins, her 10th and 11th babies?  She pulled them out to her, and said it was her body, her babies and her choice to do so.  Seems another woman somewhere followed in her footsteps.  I can see the mother wanting to be the first one there and having an immediate bond with the baby, but I don't think I would ever do that.

There's some concern besides introducing bacteria into the area.  The mother is nervous and sweaty, and is in an awkward position when she pulls the baby out toward her.  The baby is slippery, and she may drop it.  If the cord is not long enough, she may snap it.  I can see where these are all valid concerns.  What do you think??


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

It sounds creepy and yukky to me.  My daughter had C-sections and she said it was the most unnerving feeling when they pulled out kid one and kid two.  She was 'numbed' and there was no pain but she could still feel the pushing and prodding.  And she was glad that there was a little screen so that she couldn't see the slicing and everything else going on.  I wouldn't want to see either.


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

Sounds creepy to me too..   There's a new reality TV show here called "Born in the Wild"   You guessed it... women laying down in the forest, or on a mountainside to give birth..   Have they simply run out of themes for these shows?   What's next... Crapping on the Freeway?


----------



## jujube (Mar 3, 2015)

I like them a little "cleaned up" first.  I remember seeing my daughter when she emerged and thinking "OMG, I've given birth to a Denebian Slime Worm!"


----------



## QuickSilver (Mar 3, 2015)

Hmmm   I TRIED looking in the mirror... but one glance was enough..  not exactly my photogenic side..


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2015)

I remember seeing a movie about Indians (Native Americans).  The tribe was moving to a new location. A squaw was preggers and about to give birth.

SO, she went into the woods, gave birth and then had to RUN to catch up to the tribe !  They didn't even wait for her.


----------



## Kitties (Mar 3, 2015)

I've never had kids but I saw a couple of C-sections in nursing school. Yes a lot of pushing and moving things around. I would think the number one concern would be the babies and mothers health and safety.

10th and 11th kids. That kind of sums up a little of the mentality right there also.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 3, 2015)

Well permit me but I will say it's far easier for men to put babies in than women to push 'em out.


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

> 'I remember seeing a movie about Indians (Native Americans).  The tribe was moving to a new location. A squaw was preggers and about to give birth.
> 
> SO, she went into the woods, gave birth and then had to RUN to catch up to the tribe !  They didn't even wait for her.




Just a heads up folks, I believe First Nations people feel that the word 'squaw' is very offensive and largely because of the way white folks have historically used it to demean women.  Just as any one of us would be terribly offended if we were referred to as 'the C word'.  http://www.indians.org/articles/squaw.html


Maybe we can change the story to 'a First Nations Woman was preggers and about to give birth'?


----------



## Falcon (Mar 3, 2015)

Sure.  I wasn't aware of that  Debby.


----------



## Debby (Mar 3, 2015)

I hope that I haven't offended you Falcon.  I just remember reading or hearing that somewhere last year so I thought that I'd pass that on.  

Not only are all of us evolving but so is language eh?  When you think about some of the words we used to use that meant one thing and mean another now, and think about all the technological changes we're 'enjoying' these days not to mention changes within society, I can't image what language will be like in another 30 years.


----------



## Glinda (Mar 3, 2015)

Ick   :uncomfortableness:


----------



## Glinda (Mar 3, 2015)

LMAO!!!  :laugh:


----------



## Linda (Mar 4, 2015)

Debby said:


> Just a heads up folks, I believe First Nations people feel that the word 'squaw' is very offensive and largely because of the way white folks have historically used it to demean women.  Just as any one of us would be terribly offended if we were referred to as 'the C word'.  http://www.indians.org/articles/squaw.html
> 
> 
> Maybe we can change the story to 'a First Nations Woman was preggers and about to give birth'?



So Debbie, what about people like me who have "that" word in the name of the town they live in?  I don't like it either.  At lest the famous ski resort changed the name of their city to Olympic Valley, although they didn't change the name of the ski area.   There are Native American's in this area I've never heard any of them complain about the name.  I wish they'd change it though.


----------



## jujube (Mar 4, 2015)

I've heard that the "Washington Redskins" were embarrassed about the negative connotations about their name and decided to change it.  They will now just be called the "Redskins"


----------



## Debby (Mar 4, 2015)

Linda said:


> So Debbie, what about people like me who have "that" word in the name of the town they live in?  I don't like it either.  At lest the famous ski resort changed the name of their city to Olympic Valley, although they didn't change the name of the ski area.   There are Native American's in this area I've never heard any of them complain about the name.  I wish they'd change it though.




I can't comment on the people not complaining, but I do know that if you Google the question, you'll find numerous references to the offensiveness as per most First Nations or Native Americans.  My original caution actually linked to a FN's website.   I think we need to be sensitive to the feelings of people regarding what they want to be called.  Sort of a 'their name, their rules'.


----------



## jujube (Mar 4, 2015)

When we visited Plimouth Plantation a few years ago, there were signs in the Native American section about offensive terms.  "Squaw" was one of the offensive terms visitors were asked not to use when speaking to the reenactors.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Sounds creepy to me too..   There's a new reality TV show here called "Born in the Wild"   You guessed it... women laying down in the forest, or on a mountainside to give birth..   Have they simply run out of themes for these shows?   What's next... Crapping on the Freeway?



LOVE IT, QS!  I sure won't be watching the freeway one.   Most of those reality shows are just flat stupid.


----------

